# Merc Ratchet Tilt ???



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

3 position primary tilt pin, multiple position ratchet.
Set the primary pin to what works best for normal running,
then use the ratchet settings to attain shallow water drive
or full tilt in order to clear the water when poling shallow.
That way you don't change your primary trim/running angle.


----------

